# Worst game mistakes



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

What is the worst mistake you've ever made in a game? 

Mine has been in a recent battle with dirty-dog-. It was a Sieze Ground mission, Dawn of War deployment, with three objectives. Things were going fine until the middle of turn four when I looked up and asked where the objectives were.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

For 2 turns in a row I forgot to roll for reserves to bring in Snikrot. I'm just glad I didn't roll a one on turn 4 to bring him in.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I keep forgetting the assault move that eldar jetbikes get (even when they aren't assaulting). Might've saved my shining spears from being charged (when they don't have power weapons and are only S3).


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I always forget to pop smoke on my vehicles or dread's. This has cost me severly and you would think I would learn by now. I smack myself for it every time too... unish:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Back when the Chaos Daemons codex first came out, I played a game against a little kid with a daemon army (damn he made me lower my guard) and I for some reason thought that daemonettes were I6, and so rushed some khorne berzerkers towards them to charge and go simul with furious charge benefits...after all, how much rending can they get...
They mopped up 20 zerkers before I could strike back, but I did rape a large unit of bloodletters with only 5 terminators later in the game so that felt good...


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm, lets make a list

- never pop smoke
- used to forget about acts of faith
- tried charging tau with Rhinos (that really hurt)


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

ha ha know about rhinos and smoke god damn it that and forgetting to move stuff when your excited about blowing something up and start shooting


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

forgetting that I had a lictor and I didn't use it til the 5th turn. he did fuck all. waste of points.

Avatar :victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

orky1 said:


> For 2 turns in a row I forgot to roll for reserves to bring in Snikrot. I'm just glad I didn't roll a one on turn 4 to bring him in.


hey the same happended to me except i had a unit of kroot, a railhead, and a unit of sniper drones in reserve. 

and worst of because i was using my bits box as a proxie, and i kept removing it from the table. luckily it didnt move.

it was in the same game caledor mentioned in the top post.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Bunching up squads, Not popping smoke, Forgetting to shoot my oblits, Forgetting to cast warptime at the start of my turn before movement.

Chaosftw


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Caledor said:


> What is the worst mistake you've ever made in a game?


I deployed my Dark Angels :alcoholic:


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Using Chaos Spawn/Possessed.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Forgetting deepstrike is my worst one, skipping movement and going straight to shooting, but most of all, forgetting to write carapace armour on my guard lists, I keep thinking it comes standard and then I wonder why I have so much spare points and why I'm being chewed up by bolters.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I commonly forget that the particle whip from the Monolith is ordnance and gets 2d6 pick the highest for armor penetration.

Sucks when I realize it later :ireful2:


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

Deciding to assault a lone gaunt with 2 Chrisis suits just to somehow die.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Basically not using everything to my advantage, for instance grenades, I've never used, I've never used smoke launchers, I generally don't use wargear I should, because I don't really think it neccessary, but when I lose, i see it is


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Over the weekend in a doubles game, almost completely destroyed the enemy, but lost track of time, so they put there last few remaining orks on the objectives just as the time limit ran out.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

ages ago when I was only playing a year I had a command squad with librarian, chaplain and captain attached totalling 750+pts. I charged the nightbringer wit hthat and then noticed I had nothing over STR5.... a sad day indeed....


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Last turn in a capture objective mission where I was getting destroyed badly. I was in a building with an objective. Did all my shooting and moving to contest a few objectives to pull off a tie. Game ends, than I realize the objective is on the third level of the building. I was on the ground floor being 5 inches away from the objective. I lost the game...


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Worst mistake? Playing Necrons V Tau, and let the Tau guy take Long table edge... That was a very long walk of pain.


----------



## Omnicide (Jan 7, 2009)

My worst mistake was deep striking too boldly and losing 3 troops. Naturally that was my daemon's first loss.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Not charging my Talos in to a unit of Necron warriors to protect my 2 DE warriors from getting shot and loosing the objective which forced a draw instead of a win to me.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

lets see turbo boosting DE jet bike squad toward 2 fire warrior squads figuring how hard would it be to make those 4+ saves.... none lived, and more recently charged a unit of orc flash gits with my witches not realizing that the shooty unit had 3 attaks each and with even numbers  darn witches in a raider just not enough of them... only killed one flash git with my aginazier and lost 7 out of 10 witches .


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Sometimes I get excited about shooting my Lootas, so much so I forget to move my entire army and start rolling dice. :S


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Letting myself get overenthusiastic and charge out of cover like a maniac, right as a Super Heavy Tank company rolled onto the battlefield. Apocalypse WIN, Dirge FAIL.

-Dirge


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I forget what turn it is a lot.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I charged the Nightbringer with a squad of Slaanesh Termies with nothing but Lightning Claws and Power Weapons, thinking I had powerfists in that squad. (S4 to T8.... not a good plan)

I sat there for 2 turns, watching the C'Tan son a bitch there brutally slaughtering my squad. Not fun.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

yikes, other Steel. That's pretty bad. What turn are we in, btw?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I always bunch up my squads because I have so much tactical squads, and they look cool in formation, so I always suffer from artillery. And I always forget to deep strike my Terminator command squad and Terminator Assault Squads, such a waste of 500+ points.


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

putting shrike in the middle of my assault squad, they all got taken out in one turn by a shockk attack gun (ork) bloody 300 pts down the drain in one turn


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Always poppin smoke and forgettin reserve with me (worse of all with deathwing Assault-always forget DX )


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

taking all 3 objectives with my orks, only to realise that the entire enemy army is untouched bar 3 ravenwing bikers-this is on turn 5. not one ork survived to see the end of turn 7.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Playing a tournament final battle vs orcs dawn of war deployment final turn thinking why cant i shoot enough of thies orcs the suddenly resilsing i had a full tactal squad with heavy bolter and flamer and a devestator squad with 2 heavy plasmas and 2 heavy bloters sitting in a box wating in reserve agggggggg.:angry:
Also once charged a deradnought with a squad of 3 warriors with 2 sets of sything tallons nearly lost them all except i had a carnafex near by lucky save.
And finaly we were playing a fantcy campaign where you general was you and fi you died in battle campaign ended...i was playing chasos warriors vs orc and goblins in the first game and my lord charged one of 2 gients and swiftly buchered him on turn 3 then charged the other on turn 4 buchered him and he fell on my lord and killed him resulting in my elemation from the campaign boo


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

The worst thing ive done is not noticing the Avatar hiding in a building until both my devastator squad were locked in CC with it. They died. Both of them.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i threw a freaking VORTEX GRENADE and forgot to move and shoot with 5 BANEBLADES (lent to me) and 4 leman russes. o.- that f***ed me up for the whole game


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

Forgeting about the particle whip on my monoliths, especailly annoys me when i forget and i got a group of assault marines coming towards my warriors.

up there with forgetting my lord has a warscythe and fighting terminators




Edit: Forgetting the critical model sitting on my paint tables as i run out the door (not exactly a game mistake, but its game breaking )


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

My Tau vs Necrons. Turn 1 use a fish to drop a full squad of FWs off into rapid fire range from some scarabs, they were the only thing he put by that objective. Figured I'd grab it early then just do fire support. Turn 5 rolls around, the damn things are still locked in CC.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

not using conscripts worse game in my life. Can't play worth crap without my 4pt Expendables.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

When DM-ing allowing a gnome to invent gunpowder... so many dead guards...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i still use my chaos dred, and 75% of the time he kills a shit load of his own units.....why do i use him again?


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgetting that when Tigrus uses "Gates of Infinity", he counts as deep striking, and thus can't assault... 

Moved him to within 1" of Plague Marines to... That did not end well.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

In a recent Apocalypse game I had control of a Warhound titan. Instead of vaping TWO enemy troops choices that were near an Objective, I decided to go after ONE heavy support choice that was far from everything...... *Bangs head on laptop*


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

90% of my army (3K) in front of a Plague tower in Apok with no Super Heavy on my side... How bad could it really be? ...


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

bunching up gaunts for pie plates >.>
forgetting rapid fire guns can still shoot after moving (RF weapons confused the crap out of me at first, lol)
Thinking tanks could only move or fire

lol im sure theres more but I used to be so bad at this game, haha.

LX


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

here's a few more for me;

moving the terminator squad that was protecting my obliterators into CC with an oncoming squad of of loyalists termies only to realize a squad of assault marines dropping down on my not so good at CC obliterators and tearing them to pieces. dealt with that fuck up the rest of the game.

forgetting that i have four basilisks at the back of the table until an enemy unit had skirted my whole force and made it back to them to take them out. bye bye artillery support.

putting my warsmith and his squad of termies in my landraider and driving it toward a shit load of firewarriors only to realize he had four broadsides hiding behind a building. landraider was crippled, termies and warsmith got the hell out only to be mowed down. sucked butt.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

As I've previously posted, playing a mechanized list against Tau armed with railguns, brutal.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Forgetting a Carnifex and two tyrant guard... didn't use them at all; they sat in the cabinet, their little faces pressed against the glass, wanting to kill things.

I have dreaded the Reserves rule ever since.

(Edit: it was a 2000pt game... :headbutt: )


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Really just bad luck, more than anything. 

This happened last night. We were both fighting over an objective that was in an elevated position, and only accessible by climbing up a slope of dangerous terrain. My Deff Dread manages to lumber his way towards the slope, slicing some poor Crimson Fist Scouts to ribbons on his way. I move him to the very edge of the slope, so that he can scale it next turn. I think to myself, "What are the chances that I'll fail a dangerous terrain test with just one roll?" Next turn rolls around, my dread climbs to the top of the slope, and of course, I roll a one. The Vehicle damage result comes up "Immobilized", so I'm left with a flailing dreadnaught blocking all access to the slope, while crying about how he's "Fallen and can't get up". 

It was pretty funny, actually. :laugh:


----------



## Bringer of Light (Feb 19, 2009)

Fielding about 20 zerkers without rhinos!! and a bunch of termies without DS. Can you say "Welcome to the meat grinder"!:nono:


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Too many to choose from.
Me: "up for a game of 40k?. I have sm.
opp.: sure.
Me: how long you been playing?
opp.: over a yr.

game begins only to realize opp. knew very little of his codex or any rules period. Not sure who all he played against.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Another for me is always charging into CC then resolving it and then realising you charge all units into CC then resolve them, stupid rules, it should work my way too.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

There have bin several times recently where I declared charges and moved them before I moved/Shot anything els... I need to remember that I'm playing 40K and not fantasy


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i charged termintaors with sisters instead of running for my life. need i say more


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

measuring from the back of base to the front of base neatly robbed me of a base width of movement everytime I moved.:ireful2:


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Sometimes I get excited about shooting my Lootas, so much so I forget to move my entire army and start rolling dice. :S


This cracked me up. I had just gotten my army legal after a few years of not playing at all and played a battle. I was so excited to just use all my large ordance templates on the enemy on the empty board we were playing and totally skipped the movement phase. I didn't need to move anywase really but if I needed to it could have been fatal. I really have to think when my turn comes about movement cause I really just want to start shooting.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Two things come to mind:

The first was in a game against deamons. Was about turn 5, anihilation. He had a soul grinder and a juggernaut. I was up by 3KP. In front of the jugger I had 2 genestealers, a zoanthrope and a guant. He was in cover. I charged with the genestealers forgeting about I1/cover. Genestealers die, he runs into the Zoanthrope and Guant, wiping them out. It turned the game into a draw.

The second was Forgetting to charge with my broodlord, while he was surrounded by a DA veteran squad and two devesator squads. That game was a draw too.


----------

